# summery tutorial! my 1st post here



## thecandywh0r (Mar 24, 2006)

ok so i am so done with winter! i mean it has rained here for like a month, END IT GOD! please!!!
ok anyways...i was inspired to do a summery fotd to make up for the lack of sun & heat!





thats what we are gonna do! 
BE WARNED! i go overboard on pictures...therefore, this is NOT DIAL UP FRIENDLY!!!
WHAT WE WILL BE USING...




L to R=
brush for cheekbones (from walmart set), palladio e/s brush, mac 224 brush, mac 168 brush, bare minerals brush
covergirl wet slicks in peaches n' gleam, lancome hypnose, revlon eyelash curler
top=
physicians formula loose mineral powder in buff beige, mac vanilla pigment, revlon bronzer in copper glow, mac blush in trace gold
mac palette...we will be using chrome yellow (1st collumn, all the way at the bottom) & coppering (3rd collumn, 2nd from the bottom)
and we will use NYX e/s in orange...i forgot the pic!

let's begin, shall we?




bare moisturized face




ehh today i decided to put my face makeup on 1st, i use my bare minerals brush to apply physicians formula loose powder




apply urban decay primer potion ( DOH! i forgot that picture too! whatevs...)




get some chrome yellow




apply on inner third




bada bing bada boom




get some nyx orange




apply on middle 3rd




get some coppering




outer 3rd...yeah yeah you know the deal




there ya go




BLEND i say, BLEND!!!




get some vanilla pig on your 224 brush




apply under your brow and blend into the color




curl those suckers




apply le mascara




put some white e/l on your waterline ( im using prestige...dammit! another picture i forgot...man i am on a roll today)




eyes are done




almost there (i look like a wannabe gangsta)




keep in mind that this is the 1st time i am trying to contour!
get some bronzer




suck in and apply to hollows of cheeks




take a lighter color ( mac trace gold blush) and apply to apples of cheeks




there ya go




now for the highlight...haha get it? ok anyways...get some vanilla pig




apply in a "U" / smile shape on your cheekbones




eyes? check! cheeks/face? check! next? lips!!!




apply l/l, i use prestige in cameo ( another forgotten picture)




lipgloss




yessss!!! we are done!




next, i need a hair makeover! haha




seriously








how bout we give this guy a makeover? huh? huh? 

ok...done...finally.


----------



## laurenmo88 (Mar 24, 2006)

GREAT JOB! it looks beautiful and ur a cuties (plus i love puppies so...)


----------



## YOOTOPiA (Mar 25, 2006)

you are soo funny!! loved this tutorial, i frequent a similar combo. 
=) wonderful


----------



## lover* (Mar 25, 2006)

very cute tutorial =]

i love the eyes!


----------



## jess98765 (Mar 25, 2006)

you are so lovely!! lol, love your little comments under each page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  thanks for the tutorial hun


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 26, 2006)

I'm so tempted to go buy brighter colors now! your tutorial was fun to read... great comments =)


----------



## star1692 (Mar 26, 2006)

OMG girl you freaking ROCK! You are soo funny.  You had me totally laughing the intire time reading this and I love the colors and how easy you make it look!  Thanks!


----------



## Patricia (Mar 26, 2006)

LOL loved this! the last pic with your doggy cracked me up! 

doesn't look like something i would wear but loved it anyway! great work!


----------



## LineausBH58 (Mar 26, 2006)

your funny and it works   i like the blending


----------



## breathless (Mar 27, 2006)

you are adorable! i love this tutorial!


----------



## Pushpa (Mar 27, 2006)

all i can say is you make me not want to straighten my hair hahaha i think i will go wavy from now on hehehe

great job and i like lots of pics


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 31, 2006)

nice tutorial


----------



## CuteEpy2112 (Apr 27, 2006)

i loveee it && your hair too


----------



## user3 (Apr 27, 2006)

Those colors look wonderful on you and you did a great job!

BTW I love your spunky personality!!!


----------



## MCninja (Apr 27, 2006)

my gosh. not only are the colors amazing on you, you're hilarious to boot!


----------



## Navessa (Apr 27, 2006)

that was too funny!!!
you look great!  (could you please tell me all the e/s in your palette?  tia!)


----------



## singinmys0ng (Apr 27, 2006)

lol I love how you tell everyone to BLEND! It is the key tool to makeup! Great job and I love your doggie in the background


----------



## burnthemaps (Apr 28, 2006)

That is so cute! It looks great on you. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Katial8r (Apr 28, 2006)

You make it look so easy, love the look, and you are very very entertaining!  Love your sense of humor! Would love to see more tutorials from you!

Thanks!


----------



## queenofdisaster (May 12, 2006)

you are too cute! good job! ((you should start your poochies makeover by painting his/her toenails)) hehehe!


----------



## VogueInfection (May 12, 2006)

That looks so nice! I have the same Talc-Free Mineral wear


----------



## Miss World (May 28, 2006)

great tut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 thank youuu...


----------



## HippieAtHeart (Jun 3, 2006)

Man! That looks awesome!

If you don't mind me asking, where in the world did you get that pallette!? It's amazing!! I need it!


----------



## SoHeartc0rex3 (Jun 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 
_I'm so tempted to go buy brighter colors now! your tutorial was fun to read... great comments =)_

 
Me too! I <3 this tut & the colors.


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 7, 2006)

This tut was fun to see!


----------



## likeomgsteffduh (Jun 12, 2006)

you are so very awesome! this was a clever and cute tutorial. I loved the colors you have in your palette, and youre makeup looks beautiful


----------



## LineausBH58 (Jun 29, 2006)

i love this tut.... it's so cute... i want to do a firey eye like that too


----------



## Kachoo (Jun 30, 2006)

Awe.
I love your curly hair!
The make-up is so nice!
Veryyyy cute.


----------



## hader.dig (Jul 8, 2006)

I never know how to use my yellow,i'll try this one with black e/l thanks!


----------



## LaChinita (Jul 23, 2007)

Very summery!!!  Thanks for posting this...I've been wondering how NYX orange would look with MAC's chrome yellow if it'll get swallowed up, but it didn't!!  I have to get NYX orange now..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ur puppy is soooo  cute!!!  He's all relaxed and cozy on ur bed...how adorable.


----------



## makeupgal (Jul 25, 2007)

Love this color combo.  Your hair is GORGEOUS!  Are those curls natural?


----------



## Hilly (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks for the tut! I love ur hair!!


----------



## tika (Jul 28, 2007)

You are so cute!
I love your job


----------



## Chrissehxo (Jul 29, 2007)

Awesome tutorial and your dog is adorable! =D


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 7, 2007)

hehehehe you're soo silly... Pretty MU!


----------

